# Mining Engineering (Specifically Coal)



## petergibbons (Sep 5, 2006)

Does anyone here work or have worked in the past as a mining engineer, specifically coal mining? If so, what all does the job entail? What are some of the pros and cons? Is the money good? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 5, 2006)

Don't even consider it!!!!!!!!!

That's my advice.

I worked for a major coal company from '97 to '99. Decent pay if it were 40 hrs./wk, but it's not. I was there 10-12 hrs per day and 6-7 days a week. Never less than 60+ hrs/wk.

I doubt any of the other companies are any different. They want you to live, eat, and breathe company. if you don't, you're on Mid-nights with the misfits.

I have friends that are still in, and making 100+k and hate life, and wish they had never went. They are paying big mortgages and wife's that spend the $$, so they are trapped.

One even quoted to me "he looks at trees along the road on his way to work, and thinks about driving head on into them cause he knows it will at least get him a day off". that's bad.


----------



## cement (Sep 5, 2006)

look at this:

---------------------------------------------

What Do Mining Engineers Get Paid?

A survey of the 2005 final year students in Mining Engineering at UNSW found their mean starting package was $81,950 per year and ranged from $72,000 to $96,000.

The median starting salary for UNSW mining engineering graduates in 2003 was $70,003 (source: 2003 Graduate Survey, May 2004). In recent years mining engineering graduates have been one of the highest paying professions, followed by dentistry ($46,450) and pharmacy ($45,000).

The table compares the starting salaries for a range of professional courses over a three year period.

-------------------------------

that is Austrailia of course, things are a bit upsidedown there.


----------

